# 13 Maltese in Los Angeles A.C's TODAY/ Need Help



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have been watching the totals climb this week and just received another group of Maltese in the Carson animal Control totalling 5, added to the 8 in other Los Angeles County Animal Controls, that makes 13 that are in there right now TODAY and those are just the ones I know of. We desperately need foster homes. PLEASE ask your friends to ask their friends if they know anyone to help. I have been posting the list far and wide, so you can all see what is occuring and what I am seeing and why we rescue and foster homes feel so desperate and helpless. Here is the list.. I see the faces, but here are the numbers.
4 y.o Female in Chula vista A.C
4y.o. female in San Diego A.C.
12y.o male in Orange County A.C.
8y.o. unaltered femal in West Valley A.C.
8y.o. female in Lancaster A.C.
2y.o male in Bakersfield A.C.
4y.o. spayed female in Morendo Valley A.C.
Small male with eye injury (no age given) in San Martin, A.C.
1y.o. Male in Carson A.C.
2y.o. female in Carson A.C.
5y.o. female in Carson A.C.
4y.o. male in Carson A.C.
1.5y.o. female in Carson A.C.

Please pick up the phone and call friends..Post this list to your other groups. Please Help


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

13....omg. I could just cry.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I wish I could help... I'm too far away and don't know anyone in the area.

Leslie


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm on my way there within an hour! hopefully, i can take one home!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Lisa123 @ Jul 17 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806641


> I'm on my way there within an hour! hopefully, i can take one home![/B]



Thank you.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Lisa123 @ Jul 17 2009, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806641


> I'm on my way there within an hour! hopefully, i can take one home![/B]



I hope you can find the perfect little one there. Let us know what you find. 
Bless you for helping


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Lisa123 @ Jul 17 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806641


> I'm on my way there within an hour! hopefully, i can take one home![/B]


Bless you, hope you find a sweet little baby, maybe two or three they are all adorable angels.
Let us know and take pictures of all the ones you get. Hahaha seriously though you are an angel yourself.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wish I lived closer I would take one


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is getting out of control, so many dogs need homes and it makes me sick. If I lived close enough to help I would and I hate that I can't.


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

well, i'm back and i have good news and bad news.

the good news is...i think some of the dogs are already gone. I know at least one boy is already adopted and is also on a waiting list should the person flake out. 

i fell in love with one in particular - they said she's a maltese mix but i'm not sure she is. i just was heartbroken i couldn't get her.

this was my first time to a shelter and it was very traumatizing to me. my family actually had to go to the car to "regroup" while i went to the office to check on the status of the two i was looking at.

my eyes kept filling up with tears.

turns out that i left with none, but i will be going back when i see a potential on their site.

i'm so sorry i failed. and i feel really bad.

especially for Lolli. i bonded with her instantly.


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

oh and i want to thank *all those that rescue these pups and foster them*! you are all ANGELS!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Lisa123 @ Jul 17 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806821


> well, i'm back and i have good news and bad news.
> 
> the good news is...i think some of the dogs are already gone. I know at least one boy is already adopted and is also on a waiting list should the person flake out.
> 
> ...


 Lisa, the main thing is you tried and had the courage to go and look. It is not easy, but when you find that special one, it will have been worth the effort and heartache. I am so glad to hear that they are being adopted. Hopefully word is getting out on the plight of so many now. I know other rescues were there also. Will keep sending you the listings. Your baby is out there , you just havent found him or he yet. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

i am going to an adoption event tomorrow where there are 2 potential dogs. I already filled out the application so maybe, just maybe, I can bring one home.

If not, I will definitely keep looking. 

btw, husband was at the pet store today and called me. he wanted this one puppy but i just couldn't do it. so i talked him out of it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good for you for talking him out of it! There are several links under the "Breeders" section to videos and articles on pet stores and puppy mills if he gets the urge again! Stick with your rescue - the best thing I ever did was adopt Tessa!


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

i have EXCELLENT news!!!

i adopted a dog today!!!

full maltese, too!!

he is most precious and i am so glad i went with my gut feeling. this little guy is fantastic.

i will upload pics in a bit. Mia is adjusting well!

I almost took home his brother but a girl showed up that came all the way from Vegas to get him. she was begging for him and said she would bribe me, lol. i told her as long as i knew she was adopting him she could have him. i was hesitant to get both dogs and it's like she came at the right moment. and he loved her instantly so I knew it was right. 

all the dogs were well taken care of and very well behaved. i was really surprised.

i'm on cloud nine right now....seriously! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Lisa123 @ Jul 19 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807376


> i have EXCELLENT news!!!
> 
> i adopted a dog today!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am sooooo happy for you and for your little guy, I guess it was meant to be for you to have him. What are you going to name him? About how old is he? Where are the pictures? Thank you so much for saving another little rescue. I only wish the best for him and you.

Lucy


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks so much.....and here are my pups. Mia is on the left - Hubba Bubba is on the right. (that's what his given name was, not to sure i'd like to keep it, haha)

and btw, husband cut the hair on Hubba Bubba (didn't care for the look) but he didnt' do such a good job, but here is a before pic:










he's so precious...Mia does not know what to think. she's sorta like huh...what is this...and what just happened?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Congats on your new guy!! He is beautiful! Your husband did a great job on the cut. He looks well bred, do you know anything about where he came from?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Congratulations! Oh I'm so happy to hear you adopted a fluff. He is just darling!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Congrats to you, your new little one, and your family!! :chili: 

Lisa, you are awesome, beyond words!! 

Thank you, Edie, for getting the word out. :thumbsup: 

And yep, this is a very important topic. Please, Lisa, start a new thread, 
with your story, and the new little one, along with more pics.

Also add the original topic link: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...15&start=15

I am thrilled beyond belief. Thank you, so very much, Lisa. You are the bomb!! 

Rescues flippin' ROCK!!! B) :rochard:


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

yes i will start a new thread later!

but i got him from a rescue group...not a shelter. at least i know she has more room now!  lots of people were at that adoption event and i know of at least 3 pups that were adopted and a cat since i was there.

actually that pic is before the husband cut his hair. he didn't like the long hair on the boy, lol.

i will start a new thread later tonight.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So very happy you did that! Deb's right - Rescues Rock! :rockon: 

Tessa says "Hang loose dude!"

Sweetness says "Don't worry Mia - you're still mommy's princess! With your new brother, you can get into all kinds of troub . . . er I mean have all kinds of fun!"

Congratulations!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

How wonderful! Congratulations! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just got the new list from the A.C's and some I hope were adopted, because they are gone. Others are still there and news one's have taken the place of the ones no longer on the list. The count stands at 12 now.
Lisa I am glad you got your puppy from a rescue and hope who ever the rescue is, will now go and get more out.


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to make a new thread - been busy with the pups!! I also have to take more pics. He's not housetrained quite yet so I've been busy keeping an eye on him!

This boy is truly such a sweetheart. I mean, *nothing* phases him. Mia would be barking in his face and he'd just sit there like  

I almost thought he didn't have a voice until we turned the TV on and then he started yapping. 

Mia is finally adjusting a bit better. I guess they fell asleep with their backs against each other when i was off grocery shopping. :Happy_Dance: my husband called me to let me know and wanted to know where the camera was - unfortunately, i had it with me because i was showing them off to coworkers earlier, LOL.

I'll take pics tonight and start a new thread hopefully tonight. 

oh and the rescue gal has been doing this for 11 years and her rescues are continuous.


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

someone PLEASE go get Lolli. she's at the LA Animal Shelter in Carson. just got word she may be close to being PTS.

i am beside myself, truly.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (Lisa123 @ Jul 17 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806641


> I'm on my way there within an hour! hopefully, i can take one home![/B]


YAY!! good for you! =) Can't wait to see the pics! Did you keep the name Hubba Bubba? I think it's adorable! hehe, that's what I call my husband! :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow!!! :dothewave: And Hubba Hubba for Hubba Bubba (boy am I dating myself here--tho think it was an expression that pre-dated me but I grew up hearing it). Anywho....he is absolutely gorgeous and you can just see the sweetness in his face. What's meant to be is meant to be and this boy was meant to be with you. I hope you realize how wonderful you are for rescuing this beauty and I'm sure you'll inspire others. Keep those pix coming. :happy:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Lisa123 @ Jul 21 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808165


> someone PLEASE go get Lolli. she's at the LA Animal Shelter in Carson. just got word she may be close to being PTS.
> 
> i am beside myself, truly. [/B]


You were, originally interested in Lolli. You live in So Cal, so pull her, from the shelter, and bring her to me. 

Edie (AMA Rescue), and I, will take her in. :thumbsup: 

Let me know, so we can set this up. She can be brought to my work (in Garden Grove) at any time, and also to my
home, at any time. Just let me know. 

Once again, contact Edie for the details.


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG BLESS YOUR HEART!!!

I am at work where phone calls are restricted (unless on break)

I will call you - in the meantime, i will contact edie via email.

I have to call my husband so we can arrange a time to go get her. preferably today after work (we both get off early).

I AM ECSTATIC that you are willing to take her in!

:yahoo:


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

oh we renamed him Ferris. as in Ferris Bueller, lol.

It kinda scares me how mellow he is. I'm going to get him checked next week anyways, so it will alleviate my fears. 

He is just this sweet, sweet, QUIET dog. He's starting to open up a lot more as in jumping and running around, coming up to you and licking you very passively, but he still won't make eye contact if you are holding him. (he will if he's on the ground and he's looking up at you) And it's almost like he doesn't know how to be held, if that makes any sense. My husband says when i leave the room, he goes up to the gate and sits there and makes little tiny whiny sounds.

um, i guess this is off topic and i should post this in the behavior section. sorry.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Lisa123 @ Jul 22 2009, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808546


> OMG BLESS YOUR HEART!!!
> 
> I am at work where phone calls are restricted (unless on break)
> 
> ...


 Lisa, I have been trying to contact both you and Deb. I called the Carson shelter and they will not release her. Someone has put a hold on her and is suppose to pick her up tomorrow. Lets hope so.


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

oh i hope she gets adopted!!!

My husband and I were going to go get her after work so I'm glad I keep checking back here. Did you email me? because i haven't rec'd anything yet.

this is AWESOME news - we have backup in case she doesn't get adopted. i also have "feelers" out on another message board.

at any rate, i pray that person adopts her. 

(i can't turn off the water works)


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are in the process of trying to get a 3 month old girl out of an A.C., right now. She has some health issues, so was not up for adoption other then to a rescue. Will let you know about her. We are getting them out slowly. Hope to get an 8.y.o. girl out this week too. A good number of the 13 are not on the lists anymore and hopefully have been adopted. Mostly the ones with health issues are left.


----------

